# What is an Iconoclast? (5w4)



## vitamformose (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm new to Enneagrams. I tested as a 5w4, the Iconoclast. Can anyone link me to a good profile of my type? 

Also, I'm an INTP (been looking at MBTI for a while now). How does this dovetail with how I tested enneagram-wise? Thanks!


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

five with four wing


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

WELL DARN, the link he gave says there's an error, it's "Forbidden". Anybody know what he shared or any other link that could tell me about 5w4?


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/8563-overview-five-its-wings.html


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

You're a 5w4 and an INTP? Cool, we're twins


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I think an Iconoclast is someone who strives for reality and truth? I'm really unsure, and I'm type 5 so I should know this. :blushed:


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Iconclast, it means one who goes against the "grain" if you will. This is a free thinker that is out there to overturn established rules and show others a new way of thinking. There have been many iconclasts that have changed the course of history, these are individuals like Fredric Nietzsche, John Lenin. 

It's not a role that I would chose for myself.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

JoanCrawford said:


> I think an Iconoclast is someone who strives for reality and truth? I'm really unsure, and I'm type 5 so I should know this. :blushed:


A pretty detailed definition is provided here: http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-f...ike-term-iconoclast-being-associated-you.html


----------

